# Bifen XTS



## Mattrj87 (9 mo ago)

I have an ant and beetle problem. Was going to use the Bifen XTS. I'm located in Houston with temps about 75 lows to 95 highs the next weeks. 
1) are the temps ok for the Bifen XTS
2) can I will use other spray fertilizers like an Iron or nitrogen once the Bifen XTS is down?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Label does not specify a recommended temperature range. The staff at DoMyOwn however, seem to recommend temps under 85 degrees.

Yes, you can tank mix Bifen XTS.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If there are no temperature restrictions on the label, it should be safe to spray. I use the regular Bifen and spray it all Summer long without any issues.

I know I have mixed Bifen with Iron before and it clumped up on me but the best practice is to do a test in a 1 gallon jug to see if they are compatible before mixing up a whole batch.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> If there are no temperature restrictions on the label, it should be safe to spray. I use the regular Bifen and spray it all Summer long without any issues.
> 
> I know *I have mixed Bifen with Iron before and it clumped up on me* but the best practice is to do a test in a 1 gallon jug to see if they are compatible before mixing up a whole batch.


Good to know! Thanks MQ.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

bifen xts is oil based, so if you apply that during hot temp on plants it might burn them. so i recommend applying late in the day 6-7pm.

Edit:
And also be careful not to spray it around water resources. i know them folks downthere all about freedom and sh*t, but try not to kill them fish.


----------

